# brother mfc-9840cdw error



## nnyxmfan (Jul 14, 2009)

i keep getting "print unable 36". what does that code mean?


----------



## MichaelTech (Jul 2, 2009)

Error code 36 
Hope this will help. can you do this work?
Print Unable 36

Turn the power off and then back on again. 
Transfer HVPS PCB failure 
Step Cause Remedy 
1 Harness connection failure of 
transfer HVPS PCB ASSY 
Check the two harness connections between the 
transfer HVPS PCB and registration relay PCB, 
and the two ones between the registration relay 
PCB and engine PCB. Then reconnect them. 
2 Transfer HVPS PCB ASSY 
failure 
Replace the transfer HVPS PCB ASSY. 
3 Engine PCB failure Replace the engine PCB ASSY.


----------



## nnyxmfan (Jul 14, 2009)

oh not good being i bought it in feb. of this year


----------



## MichaelTech (Jul 2, 2009)

Okay, it's under warranty, take it in for service.


----------



## nnyxmfan (Jul 14, 2009)

i called my two local authorized service centers. they say the prob is something different from each other and neither say it is what you you say the prob is. they both said to buy an other one and not worth fixing.


----------



## MichaelTech (Jul 2, 2009)

Uh, it's under warrenty no matter what is wrong with it. They have to fix it or replace it with an equal or better model. call Brother, and give the names of those guys. 
That is bogus.


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

its under warranty and the mfc9840cdw is a 700$ printer, how can it be anywhere close to 700$ to repair?

It doesnt make any sense. Dont buy a new printer, call the Brother call center instead.


----------



## nnyxmfan (Jul 14, 2009)

ok what is the easiest way to the covers? i will reset all connectors. my "local" service centers are 70 miles away and have no interest in truly helping me. so i'm not carrying this lead brick that far for them not to do anything. maybe its a cold solder joint. are we sure it transfer voltage issue?


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

call them your under warranty. Chances are they have onsite service for such big machines.


----------



## nnyxmfan (Jul 14, 2009)

ok all. i got a copy of my receipt from staples. ( thank you for printing my lost receipt from Feb of 09 in less than 5 mins.). had my wife call brother. faxed the receipt. they called back after some confusion on my phone number. after a few mins on phone they said they will have someone at my house the next day. i thought ya right being it was late afternoon on a Tues. but the next day ( weds ) we get a call from brother asking for our physical addy. then about an hour later we get a call from pitney bowes. saying the parts have been shipped to my house over night and the tech will be to my place at 13:00 Thurs. and sure enough the parts arrived thurs morning and the tech was here around 13:00. and about two hours later he was done and ended up replacing the transfer high voltage board. thank you brother for being so professional and thank you michaeltech for your help.


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

thank god you didnt buy a new one as the service centers advised.


----------

